# 11 acre cemetery



## Walls_landscape (Feb 20, 2005)

I putting a bid mowing a 11 acre cemetery. They really are just looking to have it cut short as possible from what i'm told. It will be egde trimmed every othe time probably. I have a 48" walker and a 36" deck anyone have ant idea on price and time it would take to do this.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Wrong forum. This is for snowplowing. I think you want LawnSite.


----------



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

I dont know how much 11 acres is lol but my dad manages a cemetary and it will all depend on how the stones are(flush with ground or above), weedwacking required, hills, ect. We use commerical riders, a front deck 525(very nice for going around all the stones) and a zero turn commerical grade mower with a bigger deck for goin rigth down the isles(frotn deck trims aroudn stones). weedwacking is gonna be where all the time is, mowing isn't too bad.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Wake up


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Its going to take you the better part of a week to do a good job with the mowers your using..


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

with my 6'9" fisher, it should take about 2 1/2 to 3 hrs....LOL!


----------



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

Kramer said:


> with my 6'9" fisher, it should take about 2 1/2 to 3 hrs....LOL!


Lol. What are those mowers? I will tell ya this, for that big of a cemetary you better have a rider or your legs will be so sore you'll be ready to flop over.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I'm missing something here. What do mowers have to do with plowing snow?


----------

